

LINUX_REBOOT_MAGIC2 – 2C - jfaucett
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/v3.12/include/uapi/linux/reboot.h#L9
I had to laugh when I came across this. first the I feel dead part and then the numbers (<i></i>hint hex em).
======
jfaucett
I had to laugh when I came across this, first the I feel dead part and then
the numbers ( __hint hex em).

